# Acer Travelmate 2700 Crash with Xorg



## freed (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, I've just installed Xorg but when I do
`# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`
the system crash, black Screen, not responding.

-My rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Thu Jan  7 00:32:32 2010
# Created: Thu Jan  7 00:32:32 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="pluto.jaima.org"
ifconfig_rl0="inet 192.168.1.3  netmask 255.255.255.0"

keymap="spanish.iso15.acc"
font8x16="iso15-8x16.fnt"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

sshd_enable="YES"
```

My xorg.conf.new

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option "DontZap"   "off"
	Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
	
	
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  340   270	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "ACR"
	ModelName    "AL1706"
	HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Thanks!


----------



## freed (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is And my Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD pluto.jaima.org 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan  7 12:44:09 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xe8100000/65536, I/O @ 
0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
List of video drivers:
	radeon
	radeonhd
	r128
	openchrome
	nv
	mach64
	intel
	ati
	vesa
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.12.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so
(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.2.5
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "r128"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//r128_drv.so
(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//openchrome_drv.so
(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 0.2.903
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.1.13
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "mach64"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//mach64_drv.so
(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.8.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.12.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
------------------------------------------------------------
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH 
 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon Graphics
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[8] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000e8100000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000e8100000: size 64KB
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) RADEON(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9100 IGP
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS3 
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.
(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully


Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/sysmouse.
Please check your config if the mouse is still not
operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect
the protocol.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2010)

Use 
	
	



```
tags![/url]
```


----------



## freed (Jan 7, 2010)

And my /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-input.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">
      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc102</merge>
      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>
      
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```


----------



## unsobill (Apr 26, 2010)

same chipset ATI 3150 - xorg crash with black screen ... if no driver - could any1 plz help with alternative driver just to start xorg and xfce


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2010)

freed said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've just installed Xorg but when I do
> `# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`
> the system crash, black Screen, not responding.



If ctrl-alt-f1 still works, it's not crashed, just an input problem.



> -My rc.conf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're running hal anyway, so you should remove AllowEmptyInput.  (Note that AEI is trouble, and mostly misused due to historical accidents.  If you want to disable hal input detection, use AutoAddDevices as shown in the Handbook.)



> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier  "Card0"
> Driver      "radeon"
> ...



For a newer video board, I'd suggest adding 
	
	



```
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
```
 in there.  But the 9100 is very old and the radeon driver uses XAA for some older boards.


----------



## gps23 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Freed,
I am facing the same problem i.e. my screen goes blank and system stops responding on doing:

```
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```

I have same graphic card i.e. ATI Radeon 9100 IGP, on Toshiba Satellite laptop.
I am running FreeBSD 8.0 release version.

I am able to run gnome after disabling dri and dri2 and enabling Noaccel in xorg.conf.
as mentioned in the post:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11453

But then windows move/resize very sluggishly.
Please tell me have you found some better the solution to your problem?

I will be thankful.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

gps23 said:
			
		

> I am able to run gnome after disabling dri and dri2 and enabling Noaccel in xorg.conf.
> as mentioned in the post:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11453
> 
> But then windows move/resize very sluggishly.



I would try that without setting NoAccel.  And make sure Composite is off.  It might be helpful if you posted your xorg.conf.


----------



## gps23 (May 31, 2010)

I would have sent have my xorg.conf but i was fed up of problems with Freebsd (my touchpad, wifi were also not working) so i formatted my laptop and installed Debian over it.
I will install FreeBSD some time again on my desktop which have newer hardware.

But trust me, the only change i did was disabling dri and dri2 and enabling NoAccel.


----------

